# only nic in the machine showing as eth1

## madchaz

I'm currently sitting here very confused. 

Working on my new home server right now. Had put 2 of the NICs from my old server in it to supplement the onboard NIC. Onboard nick worked fine and showed up as eth1. Some problems and tests later, I find out that both of the NICs I put in died at the same time as the rest of the old machine, so I take them out. 

the onboard NIC is now the only NIC in the machine ... but still shows up as eth1. If I try to bring network up using eth0, it fails.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

madchaz,

Some other NIC has been detected in that box at some time.

Remove /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and reboot.  It will be regenerated with the only network interface as eth0.

You can edit the file if you prefer.

----------

